# Samurai Spirt Video



## Ken Morgan (Mar 16, 2010)

Well if anyone wondered what the iaido is, this will give you an idea. Some corny parts, but mostly pretty good. This is a five piece video, here's the first part.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8f-CHGlTao&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the links, Ken {bows}.

I shall persevere beyond the opening titles, which made me want to instantly wince with its Manga sound effects and the host using "Katana Sword" (a sin as bad as saying LCD Display for us computer geeks ).

EDIT:  Now that I have seen more, I think the host is 'hamming' it up on purpose to get the points across.  After all, he's supposed to be an experienced MA'ist himself.


----------



## Aikicomp (Mar 17, 2010)

Yup,

Saw the whole series a couple of days ago. Quite good I thought except for the corny parts. Although, Sukerkin is probably right about the host hamming it up for emphasis.

I liked when he (the host) went to do chiburi on mae and the sensei backed up to make sure he did not get stabbed. :rofl:

Michael


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 17, 2010)

Aikicomp said:


> Yup,
> 
> 
> I liked when he (the host) went to do chiburi on mae and the sensei backed up to make sure he did not get stabbed. :rofl:


 
:lol:  Aye.  "Assess the threat, amend the distance" - _zanshin_ 101 in action there .


----------



## Aikicomp (Mar 18, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> :lol: Aye. "Assess the threat, amend the distance" - _zanshin_ 101 in action there .


 
There were a lot of good crack-up parts in that series.

Like when he asked sensei if "he could attack him more realistically".

I thought :uhohh: "Oh my, I hope sensei doesn't take insult and give him a whipping with the shinai".

Turned out he lost the top of his head on the first two tries :eye-popping: and his whole head when sensei invited him "to try it his way". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :fanboy:

I never laughed so hard, 50 yrs pacticing Iai and the host actually thought he had a chance.

Just sensei's zanshin should have given the guy some clue as to how futile the attemps were going to be. 

He didn't even get the shinai out of the "saya" before he was struck. :eye-popping:

Michael


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 18, 2010)

I am usually skeptical about martial arts documentaries, but this was actually quite good. I liked how during the confrontation, the sensei was totally calm, and appeared deceptively slow despite being twice as fast as the host. He was in total control.


----------

